# In the gardens and halls of the city of palaces: Mexico city.



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, although there are already a couple of threads of Mexico city the purpose of this is to show the city through the interior of its buildings, gardens and parks, although the principal them will be the interior there will be a couple of Images that show the exterior of the place that is being treated. The nickname of "the city of the palaces" is attributed to the baron Alexander Von Humboldt, nevertheless it is the English traveler Charles Latobre during his trip to the city in 1834 who baptizes of this form the city.


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

Let's start with what is probably the oldest public park in the American continent the "Alameda central ".

It was created in the sixteenth century by the Viceroy Luis de Velasco in the year 1592, who ordered to create "a walk to give beauty to the city and that it was a recreation place for its inhabitants."

It was named Alameda, because a large number of poplars were planted on the eastern border of the then young viceroyal city. In view of the slow growth of the poplars, it was decided to remove them and sow ash trees and willows instead, because they grow faster. However, the Alameda name has lasted to this day.

This park has witnessed the growth of the city, had ditches and walls, has suffered floods, enlargements and its layout has changed over time. In 2012 it was re-inaugurated, after renovation works were carried out with the planting of trees and the restoration of the fountains, sculptures and the Hemicycle to Juárez., Four new fountains were also located located in the corners of the Alameda, at present Fulfills the function for which it was conceived "a walk to give beauty to the city and that it was a recreation place for its inhabitants"

Alameda Central by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3374 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5901 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3377 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Venus conducida por cefiros by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3387 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3359 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3411 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3407 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3349 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3320 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Alameda Central by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Alameda Central by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3386 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5885 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5953 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

It is a truly wonderful park. Mexico City is full of green spaces, stunning architecture and amazing art :yes: 

Lovely pics! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Mexico city  kay:


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the nices words guys


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

Chapultepec castle.

The castle of chapultepec is a palace building on the hill of the same name, was sent to build in 1778, however the viceroy who orders the project is accused of building a fortress to arm a rebellion against the kingdom, for that reason the property Is auctioned and the buyer is the city council, it is planned that the building houses the general archive of the new spain, but neither does this project prosper, It is used as a stockpile of powder and during the war of independence is abandoned, once established The first republic is used to house the military school, during the war against the United States is bombed and taken, then during the second empire is the official residence of Emperor Maximilian of the house of Habsburg and his wife Carlota Amalia princess of Belgium, is in This time where it acquires its present aspect, finished the ephemeral empire is used like observatory but after a few years it is destined To be the official residence of the presidents of the republic until 1939, the year in which President Lazaro Cardenas ordered the creation of the National History Museum, which opens in 1944 and keeps open until our days.Is the only castle on the American continent that was inhabited by nobles, in this case emperors. Chapultepec is a Nahuatl word that meaning hill of the cricket

IMG_1830 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1812 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1745 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1724 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1682 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1661 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1721 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1649 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1643 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1844 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1924 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1953 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1952 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2015 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2014 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_2035 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2031 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2001 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1999 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1978 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1970 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1971 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1963 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1960 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1712 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1623 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1589 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1570 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1534 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_8024 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8010 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_7972 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2447 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2425 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2416 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2410 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2138 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2132 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2135 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2131 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2140 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2192 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2237 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2328 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1671 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1675 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome pics!!. Mexico city just continues to amaze me


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Ex Teresa , actual art*

The baroque (facade) and neoclassical (interior) style building dates from 1616, and was created to house the convent of Santa Teresa the Old and the monastery of San José of the Carmelitas barefeets. During the XIX century the country goes through a series of reforms where the church separates of the state, provoking the law of exclaustration which caused that the convents of the city were given another use or they were destroyed, the temple Of Santa Teresa was used as barracks, school and printing press, currently only one fifth part of the convent is conserved and it is a museum dedicated to contemporary art whose space is destined for the production of performances, besides presenting concerts of Contemporary music, film and video projections, installations, sound art and multimedia shows. The acces to the public is free.

IMG_6946 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6828 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6829 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6831 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6832 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6837 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6846 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


IMG_6839 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6849 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


IMG_6852 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6853 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_6869 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6871 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6872 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6873 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6876 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6878 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6885 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6886 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6887 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6892 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6894 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6907 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6910 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6911 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6913 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6920 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6927 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6932 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6934 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6935 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_6999 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photos indeed..BTW, are those large vases (post # 6, image 1721) made of malachite (semi precious stone)?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I like your photo set of the palace and its priceless collections and the garden/park as well.


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photos indeed..BTW, are those large vases (post # 6, image 1721) made of malachite (semi precious stone)?


Thanks , and yes, they were elaborated in the first half of the 19th century in Russia by orders of the Zar Nicholas I to be exhibited in the pavilion of the Great Exhibition of London in 1851. The door, carpet, fountains and vases made with malachite was acquired in Europe by government near the begining of 20th century to be placed in the National Palace. However, these objets were never installed, they went to the National Museum of Archeology, History and Ethnology and later to that place.


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

Iturbide Palace.

This baroque-style palace was built by the Count of San Mateo de Valparaiso for his daughter in 1779. Although the family inhabited the palace for more than 20 years, when the independence was consummated they offered their home to Agustin de Iturbide, who was one of those who fight for the independence, from the main balcony Agustin Iturbide is proclaimed as emperor of the nascent Mexican empire, nevertheless the empire does not prosper and the building as in the previous examples pass to have several uses like being provicional school, seat of the Lottery and hotel. Currently, it exhibits the works of the Banamex bank's artistic heritage, as well as presenting public and private collections on a temporary basis. Another of his permanent exhibitions is in the Museum of Site where the history of the Iturbide Palace is exhibited, recreating an instance of the eighteenth century and presenting a review of the different uses and characters that inhabited the building.

Centro histórico, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Palacio de Iturbide, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Centro histórico, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressing building in the last picture! kay:


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*University cultural center, sculptural space, sculpture walk and stony serpents.*

The University Cultural Center of the National Autonomous University of Mexico (UNAM) is an architectural set of cultural sites, located in the stony ground of San Ángel in the south of the University City.

The complex was built between 1976 and 1980 and is made up of a concert hall, a chamber music room, movie theaters, a theater, a forum, a contemporary art museum, as well as a library, cafe and restaurant, near the cultural center can be found the sculptural space, the sculpture walk and the stony serpents.

Part of the green areas of the cultural center:

IMG_5065 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5064 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5052 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5048 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5043 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5040 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5038 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5059 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5033 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5007 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_4988 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_4991 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5018 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5031 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5021 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_4999 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_4987 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Centro cultural universitario, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

Centro cultural universitario, ciudad de México. by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Nezahualcoyotl concert hall.*

Of all the enclosures that the center has, I only have a few pictures of the Nezahualcoyotl concert hall. This room is built during the years 1975 and 1976, because the old symphony orchestra of the university did not have its own space to play, in addition its popularity increased so that the spaces that were offered were insufficient, that is why a concert hall is built, with the capacity to house 2.229 people, its acoustic and isoptic make it one of the best places to interpret and listen to music throughout the continent. At the moment it is soothes of the same orchestra , only that has changed the name which is philharmonic orchestra of the autonomous national university of Mexico, better known as OFUNAM.


IMG_8967 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8955 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8945 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8978 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


IMG_4215 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8964 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


IMG_1197 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


Nezahualcoyotl means hungry coyote, thus called a ruler of Texcoco a "kingdom" allied to the Aztecs, was known for his engineering works and his poetry, that is why the hall has such a name, in the entrance there is a fragment of one of His poems

IMG_1201 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


Quin oc ca tlamati noyollo:
Yehua niccaqui in cuicatl
Nic itta in xochitli:
Mac ca in cuetlahuiya.

Finally my heart understands:
I hear a song
I contemplate a flower:
Hope it does not wither!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics, BARLACH!


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*
Sculptural space*

Inspired by the beauty and circular perfection, this space outlined by 64 pyramidal structures that shelter in its center a sea of ​​petrified lava from the eruption of the Xitle volcano, is an example of how experimental urban architecture and the symbolism of pre-Hispanic cultures United to create a majestic monument.

In order to commemorate the 50 years of the UNAM, in 1979 was inaugurated the Sculpture Space, a colossal architectural work hidden in the ecological reserve of the Pedregal de San Ángel, which is part of the University Cultural Center.

The space of 120m in diameter was conceived through a collective project that sought to challenge individualistic tendencies of the time, as well as propose a new way of building and experiencing public spaces in the city. These purposes led to a landscape in which nature and architectural forms allow visitors to experience a mystical experience.

After this work hide the intentions of the creators, who sought to produce in the viewers the feeling of being in a space in which the beginning and the end were themselves, an idea sustained in the cosmogony of pre-Hispanic cultures.

The Sculptural Space is a magical place capable of seducing anyone as much for its beauty and perfection as for the fact that it is away from the hustle and bustle of the city. A place that produces the sensation of being in the center of the universe.

The space is open from Monday to Friday from 9:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. and admission is free, however it is only open during the school period of the UNAM, during holidays it is closed, that is to say in late May and during the Months of June, July, December and January.


IMG_0528 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0514 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0578 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0635 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0613 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0620 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0591 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

^^
Thanks


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

The metropolitan cathedral of Mexico City is one of the jewels of the historical center, was built over 3 centuries, leaving as a witness the architectural styles that were given during the colony, from the Renaissance, through the baroque and culminating with The neo classical. It rises on the ruins of what was the ancient Tenochtitlan, built with the stones of the temples of the ceremonial center of the Aztec capital, is without a doubt one of the most important buildings of the city.

IMG_7614 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_7430 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9203 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8885 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8891 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8922 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_7451 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_7441 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_7437 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_8920 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_7471 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_2595 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2671 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2646 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2639 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2623 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2602 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2633 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2665 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2666 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2668 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2710 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love Mexico! Beautiful gardens and impressive colonial architecture kay:


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Chapultepec park*

The chapultepec forest is the largest urban park in the city and one of the largest in the continent. It has a surface area of 678 ha, divided into three sections, which houses museums, monuments, fountains, sports venues, artificial lakes and an amusement park.

Before the arrival of the Spaniards this was a sacred site, with springs that provided water to nearby cities, with the arrival of the Aztecs they built a series of baths and an aqueduct to provide water to the city of Tenochtitlan . At the arrival of the Spaniards the springs continued to provide water to the now capital of New Spain, adn the sacred place took more a place of recreation, the springs were depleted at the end of the nineteenth century.

In our days it is a place of recreation quite popular and loved by the inhabitants of the Mexico city, a place where all the social classes can find a place of recreation.

IMG_9912 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9879 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9895 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9824 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9823 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9795 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9785 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9777 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9766 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9756 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9755 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9753 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9767 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9774 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_9741 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9720 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9735 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9718 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9701 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9693 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9689 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9697 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9686 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9698 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_9684 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9669 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9665 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9663 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9658 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9657 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9637 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9576 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_9587 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

Within the first section of the forest there are a couple of vestiges of its past, a high relief and the ruins of some cisterns and remains of the ancient Aztec and colonial aqueducts

IMG_3866 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3868 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3871 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3870 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3879 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3889 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3886 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5193 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_5195 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

The postal palace or the fifth post house is one of the most beautiful buildings in the city, dates back to the beginning of the 20th century and houses the central mail of the city of Mexico

IMG_1233 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1167 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1166 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1170 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1172 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1177 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1178 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1181 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1187 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1189 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1193 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1194 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1200 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1358 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_1034 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1021 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1020 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1016 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1014 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_1011 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0977 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_0985 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Ex Churubusco convent*

Like many old buildings of the city, the former convent of Churubusco has passed through several uses, dates from the year 1530 its first use was to house the convent of Santa Maria of the Angels, that was inhabited by monks Dieguinos, later it was military barracks, during The war against the United States was used as a fortress in the battle of Churbusco that took place on August 20, 1847, where the Mexican army confronted the American army with a great numerical misunderstanding, together with the Mexican army fought the battalion of Saint Patrick, A battalion formed by deserting soldiers of the United States, mostly Irish, who considered the American invasion unjust, in addition to feeling identical to the Mexican culture since these soldiers were Catholics, although the battle was lost heroic, since the Mexican army managed to contain the American army until the ammunition was exhausted, so that when General David E Twiggs entered the convent ordering the Mexican soldiers to deliver their ammunition, General Anaya made the famous and defiant reply: "If there were ammunition, you would not be here." The members of the battalion of San Patricio were prosecuted, some were whipped and marked with a letter D of deserters on the cheek, others were hanged in San Angel, while the hangers witnessed the battle and the site of Chapultepec Castle, should be Quite demoralizing to see how life was lost and at the same time the war, a loss that cost more than half of the Mexican territory.

Currently the former convent of Churbusco fulfills the function of being the museum of the interventions, where they narrate the two interventions that have been of relevance in the country, the North American and the French, is one of the few convents of the city that were not mutilated And still conserves great part of its legacy, like the kitchen, dining room, baths, church, chapels, orchard and walls. In the outskirts of the convent it is possible to see canons, which were used during the battle that is soon to fulfill 170 years.

IMG_3036 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3063 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3041 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3031 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3030 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3023 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2978 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2975 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_2965 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2964 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2962 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2969 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2959 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2957 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2768 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2727 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_2788 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2782 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2800 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2808 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3016 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3018 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3006 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2986 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

IMG_2797 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2794 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3013 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2990 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2984 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_3007 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2801 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr

IMG_2785 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Especially love #54 and 55! kay:


----------

